# Tema cursore e Compiz

## Massimog

Ciao a a tutti... ho istallato Compiz+Emerald e funziona tutto, l'unico problema è che il tema personalizzato del cursore funziona solo dentro firefox  :Sad: 

in ubuntu avevo risolto creando il file 

```
/usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
```

 inserendo il tema 

```
[Icon Theme]

Inherits=Obsidian

```

in Gentoo non funziona 

uso Gentoo 64bit    Gnome 2.32.1

grazie in anticipo

----------

## Massimog

provato anche come viene spiegato nel wiki di Arch ma non funziona   :Evil or Very Mad:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Compiz_Troubleshooting#Fix_Custom_Cursor_Theme_on_Gnome_2.30

non c'è nessuno che usa Compiz con Gnome   :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

No ma non mi ricordo chi aveva avuto un problema simile con kde ed i cursori.

----------

## Massimog

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> No ma non mi ricordo chi aveva avuto un problema simile con kde ed i cursori.

 le soluzioni che si trovano in giro sono sempre le stesse...ho notato che quando faccio il login e si carica gnome per un attimo carica il tema cursore personalizzato poi passa a quello di default

----------

## djinnZ

Quindi il problema è della scimmia maledetta che fa di testa sua. forse qualche componente strano del pannello di controllo.

----------

## Massimog

un altra cosa che ho notato è che ci sono due processi /usr/bin/gdm in esecuzione. è normale?

```
tani@gentoo-laptop ~ $ ps aux|grep gdm

root      4337  0.0  0.2 171464 10784 ?        Ss   13:07   0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

root      4338  0.0  0.3 198636 13556 ?        S    13:07   0:00 /usr/bin/gdm

root      4342  3.2  1.2 143360 52252 tty7     Ss+  13:07   5:18 /usr/bin/X :0 -audit 0 -auth /var/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7

tani      5367  0.0  0.0   8232   840 pts/0    S+   15:52   0:00 grep --colour=auto gdm

tani@gentoo-laptop ~ $ 

```

----------

